# Whatizit? Guess the material!



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Whatizit? Here is my latest creation. Let's have a little fun! The first person to guess what the pen is made from will win a $20 gift certificate to use at TurnTex.com! Limit 2 guesses per person and if you have seen this at IAP, please don't participate since that would be cheating (and please don't run over there to see what it is and then come back here and post the correct answer! This is on the honor system!)

A little background for you...I do a lot of casting of various different things. This is a natural material cast in resin with a black background. That's all I am going to tell you right now! After a bit of time, if no one guesses correctly, I will start giving some hints and will let everyone have more guesses. This one is difficult so think outside the box a little!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay that is beautiful ! Is is Post Tosties ? LL


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Walnut Shell?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mushrooms?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm out  After my guess I had to go look to see what it was


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Brains?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Brains?


LOL....You done burnt up your two guesses!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like a burl cork or some kind of tree fungus in epoxy/resin matrix. Turned and polished. Very nice what ever it is.. Cork probably too soft but it would be comfortable to grip though.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

My two guesses are used already. I was going to say mushroom. How about:
- Walnut (not the shell)
- Tree Bark


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Pecans? Dried cat treats?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Wood shavings or dried cheese shavings

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My first impression was a pine cone ????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

can I guess? can I? can I?

:rotfl:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have to tap out. I went over and peeked at the answer. rrr, what was I thinking.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't even come close I'm sure. It is fantastic as usual.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ground up teeth or bones.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mixed nuts...holiday treats LOL

It's very nice and now I will have to go search to find out or this will bug me all day


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

armadillo feces?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No guess. I had already seen it on IAP.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

No correct guesses yet! Anyone else want to try a guess before I add some hints and allow additional guesses?


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like the nut from the inside of an apricot or peach.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Taint lice


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hickory nut


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Ding, ding, ding....we have a winner. Qucikstix guessed correctly. The material is a peach pit from peaches off my Dad's peach tree! I ate the peaches and then cleaned the pit. I then cracked it open to remove the "nut" and dried the pieces in a toaster oven. I then cast them in clear resin and reverse painted the blank black for definition.

Qucikstix, you didn't peak over at IAP did you? 

Send me your e-mail address either via PM or through the contact us page in my website (www.turntex.com) and I will e-mail you your gift certificate.

Thanks everyone for participating!

I come up with crazy stuff all the time. Do you guys like these types of contests? SHould I do more?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Keep them coming. We like pictures and contests.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

writing pen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, I would have never guessed, but we need more activity here anyway, so please keep em coming. Sometimes this board gets slow and sometimes it is very active.


----------

